# Which T5 tubes for enhancing silver fish?



## Manrock (19 Nov 2014)

Hi - is there a tube or combination of tubes that will show off the silver and reds of Rummynose tetras? I have a shoal in a planted tank and have 2 spare tube slots.

Cheers


----------



## Paulo Soares (19 Nov 2014)

If there is a large amount of light hitting your tetras, it could stress them out and possibly lead to disease.


----------



## Crossocheilus (19 Nov 2014)

Any red/pink tubes (normally branded for plant growth) will bring out the red nose. Perhaps a blue-ish colour would bring out the silver? Maybe try 10000K?


----------



## wick (19 Nov 2014)

I have a pair of platinum angel fish and use a combination of Sylvania Grolux and a natural whites.
They positively glow.


----------



## Manrock (19 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the replies;



Paulo Soares said:


> If there is a large amount of light hitting your tetras, it could stress them out and possibly lead to disease.



I know what you mean Paulo but I don't want lots of light - just the right combination to show off my fish and keep the vegetation lush and green. I'd still stick to just two T5s over a 200l tank.



Crossocheilus said:


> Any red/pink tubes (normally branded for plant growth) will bring out the red nose. Perhaps a blue-ish colour would bring out the silver? Maybe try 10000K?


Thanks - I'll look into this further.



wick said:


> I have a pair of platinum angel fish and use a combination of Sylvania Grolux and a natural whites.
> They positively glow.



This sounds good for the silver.Do you also have plants growing in the tank?


----------



## wick (19 Nov 2014)

Manrock said:


> Thanks for the replies;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly do.
I find a combination of the two  work by canceling out that glaringly purple effect you would otherwise  achieve by going with full Grolux, yet still obtaining fantastic colouration in plants and fish.


----------



## Manrock (20 Nov 2014)

wick said:


> I certainly do.
> I find a combination of the two  work by canceling out that glaringly purple effect you would otherwise  achieve by going with full Grolux, yet still obtaining fantastic colouration in plants and fish.



That sounds just what I'm looking for, cheers. Do you have a brand name for the white lights?


----------



## wick (20 Nov 2014)

Manrock said:


> That sounds just what I'm looking for, cheers. Do you have a brand name for the white lights?



Good afternoon, Manrock.
Zoo Med Tropic Sun Daylight is what im currently useing in combination with the Grolux, but any full spectrum daylight lamp would be ideal.

Btw I'm still using old an ol T8 set-up.


----------



## candymancan (3 Dec 2014)

The best bulbs for showing off fish and plants colors are Pinkish Purple bulbs..  Any Plant grow type bulb will deff show off colors on a fish.  Sometimes I turn off my Power compacts and just leave a single T8 with a floramax bulb in it on in the tank so I can really get an eye opener..  Only problem is the light itself isn't BRIGHT to our eyes so your tank will look dark


----------

